# 36x27x27" Extreme Tegu Enclosure



## larissalurid (Jul 30, 2012)

Threw together a really quick enclosure for while my male extreme is young. Depending on how fast he grows I'm planning on keeping it for up to 6 months unless he's ready for his adult cage sooner. 

Here is a video of the enclosure, if anyone has suggestions for any improvements let me know. :] I thought this was a nice simple set up to make the most of the space. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px66HfnKMsg&feature=plcp


----------



## Dana C (Jul 30, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> Threw together a really quick enclosure for while my male extreme is young. Depending on how fast he grows I'm planning on keeping it for up to 6 months unless he's ready for his adult cage sooner.
> 
> Here is a video of the enclosure, if anyone has suggestions for any improvements let me know. :] I thought this was a nice simple set up to make the most of the space.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px66HfnKMsg&feature=plcp



He will be high on life! It looks great.


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 30, 2012)

Dana C said:


> larissalurid said:
> 
> 
> > Threw together a really quick enclosure for while my male extreme is young. Depending on how fast he grows I'm planning on keeping it for up to 6 months unless he's ready for his adult cage sooner.
> ...



Thank you Dana!!


----------



## tommyboy (Jul 30, 2012)

The cage is very nice! The sword juggling was quite impressive also


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 30, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> The cage is very nice! The sword juggling was quite impressive also




 lol thanks!


----------

